# More Spy Shpts: Cab Prototype for new Honda 2-stages



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Checking fit/function/form on cab for new 2-stage models. Photo smuggled out of Honda R&D vault at great risk.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like a nice parachute for the wind to catch.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What, you had to censor the upskirt pic?

That said, the front wind screen, looks more rigid and clearer than the competition. If I could make a suggestion that would take yours beyond the competition, foldability for off season storage is a game changer. At least make it so that it folds to the same foot print of the handles.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

The cab looks great, Robert. I think I see a hinge, or pivot point on the rear corners, which will more than likely be a good thing.
One thing I especially like about my cab, is how easy it is to remove. The reason I like to have it easily removable leads to the only dislike and that is it makes the footprint of the machine so much larger. If there are trees adjacent to a sidewalk for instance, I can't get right to the edge because of the cab.
Wind is not an issue with the cab. I'm from the Canadian prairies and I know all about the wind. It's born here.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> What, you had to censor the upskirt pic?
> 
> That said, the front wind screen, looks more rigid and clearer than the competition. If I could make a suggestion that would take yours beyond the competition, foldability for off season storage is a game changer. At least make it so that it folds to the same foot print of the handles.


+ 1 here Robert, foldability for storage will make a big difference.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Having never had or used one of those, I can well imagine that the others are speaking from some experience. It would be fantastic if you could put it away and store it, then have it come out looking at least a little bit like new the second, and every season there after.


----------

